# Fire Pit ring



## GuT_PiLe (Aug 2, 2006)

Anybody know of a place in southeast michigan that sells a plain jane fire ring?....not those fancy cut out design ones with animals shapes....but the ones you find at state park camp sites half buried in the ground and rusted. When new, they basically look like the same material used for the guard rail you see on the side of the road, plain steel. 
12" high, approx 36" dia.???

i am building a fire pit in my backyard using left over landscaping brick.

I want to place the plain jane steel fire pit ring inside the fire pit to protect the brick from the extreme heat....this helps the stone last a heck of alot longer. If you google fire ring, or fire pit ring, all that comes up is those fancy rings with shapes cutout in the sides...not what i'm lookin for.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Here you go...
http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp...10551_10001_37394_-1______?rFlag=true&cFlag=1


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

The "cheapest" place to buy a fire ring is stop at "any" trucking company that has their own garage. Stop in and tell them you want a used BENTsemi rim.....as most companies have a pile of bent semi rims that they will just about give away. Most start at 20 inches and go up from there. The bent rims are not bent enough usually enough to even notice. Most places will sell you one for next to nothing..........

I know several people that use these and they work excellent and in a few years if they get too rusty you know where to go to get a replacement.

As an old truck driver I can tell you any company with their own garage will have a stack of them...................lmao..

Stop in and check em out.......:idea:


----------



## GuT_PiLe (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks guys for your quick responses!

I will check them both out!


----------



## kayak (Mar 11, 2006)

I just put in a fire pit tonight. What i used was a wash tub that came out of a old washing machine. I was able to pick it up from a local appliance store for free. It already has holes in the side of it for air, I put it about half way in the ground and put some brick pavers around it that I had left over from my sidewalk.


----------

